# So Cal unite! =p



## zedin

First off if this should go in the meetup subforum I apologize.. wasn't real sure (feel free to move it).

Anyway so we stop hijacking another thread this is for other southern CA folks to stand up and be counted (and so we know who is near us if we ever want company when shooting.. because face it.. most folks get bored while we take pictures =p)

So.. I am a grad student at UCI and live in Irvine so if folks ever want to go shoot or whatever just send me a PM or what not.


----------



## Ghoste

I live in Yorba Linda right now, I'm 17, so I just kinda follow the family lol. My friend just left UCI, he was majoring in computer programming and he was hired full time as a computer programmer his first year, so I don't go down their much anymore. We should get a bunch of us together and head down to the beach and shoot.

How old are you Zedin? And are you a guy or a girl =p.


----------



## CrazyAva

I am in Yucaipa, which is in San Bernardino County, off the 10 fwy headed out towards Palm Springs.

Ghoste, I used to take a 24 mile bike ride every weekend from Corona to Yorba Linda when I lived there.  I am 10 years older than you though so you were just a baby then.


----------



## Ghoste

Hehe. Well ya know.. I had no say in that lol. I know there is more SoCal people on here.. I just don't know where they are all at


----------



## photogoddess

Malachite and I are in South Gate. Whatchya'll got in mind?


----------



## MDowdey

CrazyAva said:
			
		

> I am in Yucaipa, which is in San Bernardino County, off the 10 fwy headed out towards Palm Springs.




whats wierd is im not from there, and i know where thats at, i think. goddess, is that where we were at for JT?


----------



## photogoddess

MDowdey said:
			
		

> whats wierd is im not from there, and i know where thats at, i think. goddess, is that where we were at for JT?



Drove right through it on our way to and from JT. I think we even stopped for a pit stop there too.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Traci

Hey...I'm in Long Beach. MD...we drive through it twice!


----------



## photogoddess

Traci said:
			
		

> Hey...I'm in Long Beach.



I'm such a dork for forgetting to add you to the local list.  :banghead:


----------



## Traci

That's ok...I'll forgive you this time!


----------



## MDowdey

Traci said:
			
		

> Hey...I'm in Long Beach. MD...we drive through it twice!




thought so, thats where the windmills were at that i couldnt stop staring at!

so pretty....


----------



## Traci

You should see them at sunrise...I think the was the best picture I never got! :banghead:


----------



## Ghoste

Man, I just said one thing and everyone joined in! Lol, well.. hmmm.. we aren't all close enough to go to the beach I think.. if we did something it might have to be another desert trip.


----------



## photogoddess

Depends on what you want to shoot. The beach isn't that far - about 1.5 hours from Yucaipa. Only about an hour from you. The Long Beach marina is good for any day & night shoots. TONS of different things to shoot with the skyline, oil islands, Queen Mary, etc... Desert is much better for overcast days and full moon nights. :mrgreen:


----------



## Traci

Well...I'm up for a drive to the beach, the mountains or the desert. Did that pretty much cover So. Ca.? :scratch:


----------



## Ghoste

Yeah pretty much  I had prom on the Queen Mary. It's nice down there. Would that be the closest for most of you? I don't know if you guys have ever been to Laguna Beach. It's amazing over there. Great for some shots.


----------



## Traci

PG's been talking about going to Laguna Beach for more than a year, we've just never made it. Busy lives hindered that. I'm game...it is beautiful there.


----------



## photogoddess

Malachite and I made it out there late last year. There was no moon so the exposures were REALLY long. So long that I'm pretty sure the film is still in the camera waiting to be finished.  Seems appropriate to finish the roll off there. Might be able to plan something for the next full moon weekend. :mrgreen:


----------



## Traci

Sorry, I forgot! Wasn't I sick that weekend...uuummm, yep I was. We were supposed to scout the JT campsite. Anyways, maybe a sunset and full moon night at Laguna Beach would be good.


----------



## photogoddess

Yup - you got sick Thursday night and then Chase and Mrs. Chase got the flu the night before we were supposed to go scout the actual campsite we reserved for the JT get together. uke:

Sounds like a good plan to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## CrazyAva

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Drove right through it on our way to and from JT. I think we even stopped for a pit stop there too.  :mrgreen:


Does JT stand for Joshua Tree?


----------



## CrazyAva

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Depends on what you want to shoot. The beach isn't that far - about 1.5 hours from Yucaipa. Only about an hour from you. The Long Beach marina is good for any day & night shoots. TONS of different things to shoot with the skyline, oil islands, Queen Mary, etc... Desert is much better for overcast days and full moon nights. :mrgreen:


Yep and I am ALWAYS up for a drive to the beach.


----------



## CrazyAva

Traci said:
			
		

> Well...I'm up for a drive to the beach, the mountains or the desert. Did that pretty much cover So. Ca.? :scratch:


That covers any state on a coast.........they all have some mountains, and beach...........maybe not desert, but..........


----------



## CrazyAva

Ghoste said:
			
		

> Yeah pretty much  I had prom on the Queen Mary. It's nice down there. Would that be the closest for most of you? I don't know if you guys have ever been to Laguna Beach. It's amazing over there. Great for some shots.


My husband and I stayed in Laguna Niguel for our honeymoon.  I love it down there.


----------



## CrazyAva

I can't imagine going out and shooting with others.  I have never done that.  Most I have done is had my friend come assist on a wedding.  Never gone and just done a random shoot together..........that would be so fun.


----------



## Chase

You all suck...I think you deliberately planned this for after I left L.A.


----------



## photogoddess

Chase said:
			
		

> You all suck...I think you deliberately planned this for after I left L.A.




Your point is???  :lmao: 


It's not like we didn't ever get together. Gawd!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Traci

So...when's this happy little meeting going to happen kids?


----------



## CrazyAva

Yes, when.


----------



## DIRT

Long Beach Here....  I just noticed this little thread,  Im down for whatever you guys are gonna do.


----------



## CrazyAva

I think everyone is pretty indesicive at this point.


----------



## Ghoste

How 'bout everyone gives me a list of film they want, I'll by it at dealer price from my store and when we get together you all pay me back! I get like Fuji Velvia 50 for like $4.50 



Not! 

I know you all would give me a list so long I wouldn't even have enough lol. So I think Saturdays would be good.  

Ok, this is where me and my friends go, there is an underground parking lot, usually it's free, and you can walk the cliffs of the resort, take sidewalks down to the beach, and there is a large rock to climb on I've shot sunsets from. Moonlight is great when it's there, and we can be out there as late as we want. 

http://www.montagelagunabeach.com/resort_overview/index.html
Click the photo gallery tab on the left. What do you guys think. Honestly I think you will love it, there is shots from this place that end up in art magazines.


----------



## DIRT

Where do you work?


----------



## CrazyAva

Well, I don't use film.  I shoot completely digital these days.


----------



## Ghoste

Main Photo Service and Imaging.

Yeah, film is a dying art and I allways say that's what happens when one of the biggest film manufacturers invents the digital camera.


----------



## Traci

I think it beautiful...when's the next full moon?


----------



## photogoddess

Weekend of the 17/18 of September.


----------



## Ghoste

Can I invite non-forum friends? They will be nice I promise   Plus I'm going to need a ride down there. 

Ah! I'll have my license then! Finally..


----------



## Traci

Friends are cool...if you need a ride, how many friends?


----------



## Ghoste

Actually probally just one.


----------



## Traci

I can probably give you a ride...I used to work in YL, so I'm familiar with the area.
Let me talk to PG and we'll get things a little more settled, ok Ghoste?


----------



## Ghoste

Ok, where are you at now? I'm not sure what my parents will think about a random stranger picking me up.. are you a rapist?


----------



## Traci

No...I'm not a rapist. I think it would be strange for you and your parents for a random stranger to pick you up, but you said you needed a ride. Normally I don't offer to pick up strange people either, I suppose I innocently offered before really thinking about it. Maybe you should work out the ride thing yourself.


----------



## Traci

Oh...I've met several people on this forum in person. Photogoddess (my best friend), MDowdey, Hobbes, Alison, Voodocat, Jeff Canes, Auggiezak, Chase and Malachite. Photogoddess, Malachite and MDowdey know me best. So you could ask them, we all went on the Joshua Tree Trip together.


----------



## MDowdey

shes not a rapist. unless you count those times where i passed out and woke up with a odd pale blue winter cap on my head and slight pain in my loins...


JUST KIDDING.


----------



## Ghoste

Hahahahaha. MD leave her alone! Yeah, I'm not crazy! I'll probally get a ride but I think I trust you lol.


----------



## Traci

Shhuush it MD...that was our secret!


----------



## MDowdey

you should trust her dude. she is by far one of the sweetest, nicest, caring non southerners ive ever met.


----------



## Ghoste

Yeah, but my those traits might make my girlfriend mad lol. I really just don't know if my parents would let a 17 year old kid leave with some chick to the beach haha.


----------



## Traci

Whoa....whoa there my pal Ghoste. You are young enough to be my son, there's no intentions of even going in that direction. Just a photo outing.


----------



## MDowdey

Traci said:
			
		

> Whoa....whoa there my pal Ghoste. You are young enough to be my son, there's no intentions of even going in that direction. Just a photo outing.




aww thats cute...you kids have a good time at the beach 


:::RUNS AWAY!!!!:::


----------



## Traci

MD...you're asking for it buddy...come here so I can bend you over my knee


----------



## Ghoste

Lol I know that.. my parents don't though


----------



## CrazyAva

Wow, where did this talk go.


----------



## Ghoste

So anyways, I was at the beach last night without you all.. The moon was a full harvest moon. It was huge! You shoulda went..


----------



## zedin

lol.. I started this thread months ago and now look at the responses.. too bad my summer was busy as hell and I didn't have much internet access. =p

Did folks acutally get together?


----------



## Traci

Nope...we never did.


----------



## Thor the Mighty

anyone near glendale? wouldnt be surprised if there wasnt but eh worth a try


----------



## photogoddess

Traci, Malachite and I are only about 30 minutes from Glendale.


----------



## Boltthrower

I know i'm digging through old posts but I'm In Buena Park 2 blocks from Knotts Berry Farm...


----------



## CrazyAva

I used to live right around the corner from Knott's.


----------



## Iron Flatline

I'm in West Hollywood.

Always game for a walk-around, I find shooting alone a little boring sometimes. 

LAst night I went on a photographic food bender. I did night-time shots of *Pinks* on La Brea, *Canter's* on Fairfax, and *Roscoe's* on Gower. The signs at night are beautiful, and the food didn't hurt either, though that Polish chili dog may have been a link too far.


----------



## photogoddess

We're all almost always around for a fun photo outing. :mrgreen:


----------



## CrazyAva

Well, if someone starts planning I will try to get there.


----------



## THORHAMMER

both myself and boltthrower are in anaheim.... 

we are really getting into photojournalistic and night photography....

maybye we can all go somewhere to capture raw urban settings, and then 

hit something nearby when it gets dark and do some night stuff!!!

downtown LA is supposed to be cool for that.......


----------



## photogoddess

Looks like the So Cal group is getting bigger by the minute.  For the night stuff... you guys interested in city lights or moonlight?


----------



## Traci

Let me know when and where...now I really need to order that cable remote!


----------



## THORHAMMER

actually both are equally good i think... anything interesting a large field with just a small light off to one side, or ancient architecture with little sulfur lamps..... just interesting stuff.........


----------



## photogoddess

Traci said:
			
		

> Let me know when and where...now I really need to order that cable remote!



Yes you do.  We can share mine until you get one or as long as you're doing 30 second or less exposures, you can use the self timer to trigger the shutter. :mrgreen:



			
				THORHAMMER said:
			
		

> actually both are equally good i think... anything interesting a large field with just a small light off to one side, or ancient architecture with little sulfur lamps..... just interesting stuff.........



Well, what do you have in mind? There isn't much in the way of open fields in the Long Beach area but we do have some interesting old architecture, the Queen Mary, LB Harbor (shipyards) and a great view of downtown. If you guys want to drive out where there is open space (the desert?), we'll need to wait until the moon is full.


----------



## THORHAMMER

This weekend probably wont work for me yet, ive been gone the last 3 and gotta do some house stuff.....

maybye the next saturday we can do like afternoon photojournalism, **** off security guards, and then jet to something scenic for dusk shots.... after that the night is young for night shooting......

well have to make a plan or something...where to meetup and go to thats not super far from anyone...... I dont think anyone in OC should have to drive more than 2 hours... just so far.... lets see whats out there...

any ideas?


----------



## zedin

I would be up for anything.  Mainly have done macro shots so would be nice to try new things.


----------



## Traci

I always wanted to go the the Santa Monica Pier and shoot there. I know thats kinda far for the OC people, but it offers great scenery and the sunset on the ocean. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Boltthrower

Actually Santa Monica Pier isn't that far away I was thinking along the lines of Venice maybe 
Long beach is pretty cool if you can find some interesting stuff to nail.... Like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm down for whenever and where ever really 

Just let me know 

Cheers


----------



## matdjj

I live near pasadena and am in Oceanside almost every weekend. Oceansidie can be a great beach location for sunsets and surfers if youre into that kind of photography.


----------



## Traci

Is anyone going to throw out any dates for this possible meet up?


----------



## Boltthrower

Traci said:
			
		

> Is anyone going to throw out any dates for this possible meet up?




Ok i'll throw out a date Feb 4th weather permitting


----------



## zedin

That day is as good as any weekend day for me.


----------



## ChopstickHero

i'm new, but i'd love to join in and learn from you inspiring people. i guess i'm not totally new to photography, i've owned several digital cameras before, but recently decided to get serious and decided to buy a digital SLR.  Most weekends are good for me.

I live in Redlands, but don't mind driving around to wherever as I'm somewhat new to the area too... I moved here from Toronto!


----------



## Traci

That day is good for me. As Bolthrower said...weather permitting!

Welcome to CA ChopstickHero! Redlands is a nice area, I have several friends out that way!


----------



## CrazyAva

ChopstickHero said:
			
		

> i'm new, but i'd love to join in and learn from you inspiring people. i guess i'm not totally new to photography, i've owned several digital cameras before, but recently decided to get serious and decided to buy a digital SLR.  Most weekends are good for me.
> 
> I live in Redlands, but don't mind driving around to wherever as I'm somewhat new to the area too... I moved here from Toronto!


WOW!  I live in Yucaipa.  How crazy it is that we are so close.


----------



## CrazyAva

I am not sure how Feb 4th is looking for me.  I will drop in again when I know......


----------



## THORHAMMER

the 4th works very well for me as well.........


----------



## ChopstickHero

CrazyAva said:
			
		

> WOW!  I live in Yucaipa.  How crazy it is that we are so close.



cool... a close member! maybe you can suggest some nice areas to shoot at out here  

Feb 4th, i'll be in Vegas, hopefully another meet some other weekend will happen.


----------



## Iron Flatline

I"m good to meet on the 4th, after 4.30 PM. I can hook up later if you all get started earlier. 

I'm fine with either the SM Pier or Venice, or the Sunset Strip area. We could meet in a coffee shop or bar (if everyone is over 21) and then move on once the first group gets there. I don't mind sending people my cell phone number so we can collect stragglers on the way. 

I propose we shoot into the evening. I've been doing some night shooting, and would like to get pointers from others. Bring a tripod and a remote trigger, I guess....


----------



## Traci

As it turns out, I'm not goning to be able to make it on the 4th. Maybe an alternate date for those who can't make this one could be planned?


----------



## Iron Flatline

Propose one!


----------



## Boltthrower

Iron Flatline said:
			
		

> Propose one!



Feb 18th or 19th


----------



## Traci

The 19th would work!


----------



## zedin

Blech for the 19th since I will be in Kernville for Whisky Flat days (although nothing says folks can't do one the 19th and then do another one later =p)


----------



## ChopstickHero

Feb 19th would work for me too.


----------



## sameerjatana

Hi guys

I am in Irvine.....and relatively new to photography.


----------



## Traci

zedin said:
			
		

> Blech for the 19th since I will be in Kernville for Whisky Flat days (although nothing says folks can't do one the 19th and then do another one later =p)



When will you be back?


----------



## zedin

Well I will be back that sunday in the morning at the latest.  But folks should go ahead and do the 19th if that works.  I am sure folks will have fun and want to do another one =D


----------



## CrazyAva

ChopstickHero said:
			
		

> cool... a close member! maybe you can suggest some nice areas to shoot at out here
> 
> Feb 4th, i'll be in Vegas, hopefully another meet some other weekend will happen.


I am really bad with that sort of thing.  I never have time to even get out an shoot anything local.  Mainly I shoot people.


----------



## THORHAMMER

I am really really wanting to go try out my new 28-75 lens and I know its like 30-50% chance of rain everywhere... Where can I go, I have Orange County Block syndrome, I cant think of anywhere interesting to go!!!!

PS in coming from Anaheim....

lol


----------



## zedin

Depending on what you want to shoot thor there are options.  Being a nature freak (and closeup freak) I like to go to the various wilderness areas.  Casper Park is a good one down off the Ortega Highway and is not that far a drive.  With the rain and weather though this time of year in a week or so any highway meridian or wild field will have lupine (think its lupine) and poppies.  I have noticed a number already in Irvine in the more irrigated spots.  We have been having some good sunsets so the beaches are always nice and the one dawn I was actually able to get up for this weekend was breathtaking.  Landscape shots should be good about now since we have such blue skies and clouds to give it depth and content.  Irvine regional park in Orange might be a good spot to try as well.

If you shoot urban.. um.. I don't have a clue =p

*EDIT* If anyone from down here wants to just go shoot tomorrow (Monday) just send a PM since I will probably head outside somewhere to see if I can get a few good nature shots.


----------



## BNSF4924

I know this thread is kinda dead, but I saw it and thought it applied to me. I'm 17, living in Yorba Linda, attending Esperanza HS. Hope to meet some of you in the future.


----------



## CrazyAva

Wow, yeah we all went back and forth and all around and never even set anything up.  That's just sad.


----------



## Lostfiniel

Reading through the thread, I doubt thwere would be plans for a meeting anytime soon. But! If there is, I am in San Diego North County and my boyfriend lives in Irvine. I can get around most anywhere pretty easily.

Although, I would be nervous, I have never been around anyone who does photography. It's always just been me out of my friends and family.


----------



## LilithsMommy

I'm in Anaheim (2 miles from Disney) till the 15th, then we'll be in Highland until May 1st.


----------



## THORHAMMER

im going tomorrow night to shoot more of the refineries around wilmington/san pedro area. 

right off the 405 near the 710

I have 2 friends coming along guy/girl that also shoot a lot. anynoe wants to meetup we can find a coffe shop or something near to meetup. Yes this is the place in all my recent refinery shots.


----------



## king

bump this up.

i'm from beaumont.  Right down the way from Yucaipa.


----------



## mschoelen

From the Pasadena area, if anyone is bored enough, ill go shooting.


----------



## Lisaspank

I dont know if this is the correct thread for this or not...

My fiance and I are traveling to San Diego in the latter part of October this year to elope. Im trying to coordinate a small ceremony on the beach on October 20th. 

I was curious if anyone would be interested in taking some pics for me. Kind of a long shot I suppose, but dont really want to spend the cash for a professional when it will be casual and just the two of us and an officiant. 

I would really appreciate it


----------



## v8toytruck

Im in Alhambra/South Pasadena area....anyone doing any fashion/automotive shoots let me know


----------



## pokerdawg

I work in Los Angeles but live in Reseda (San Fernando Valley).

Do meets happen often in this forum?


----------



## Seefutlung

I belong to LAShooters.  Every week members get togther and shoot all over SoCal.

Check out www.lashooters.org

Gary


----------



## Firephoto

Pomona and Diamond Bar...


----------



## Firephoto

Seefutlung said:


> I belong to LAShooters.  Every week members get togther and shoot all over SoCal.
> 
> Check out www.lashooters.org
> 
> Gary




It wont let me join


----------



## IanRB

I just found this thread, i live in the city of orange so i am really close to a lot of good photo opportunities.  Count me in if this meet up actually goes down because i think that would be a lot of fun.

Edit:
Wow i just realized this thread has just newly started up again and was pretty old.  I say someone sets a date that might work for everyone and then discuss exactly where to shoot and make this happen


----------



## whoisallan

Hello everyone,
I live Inland Empire area and pursue my MBA degree in CSUSB.
I come from Taiwan and plan to have a great life in SO CAL.
Hope I can join the the event in this area cuz i'm crazy in snapping~haha


----------



## Hock

Lets set a date?
preferably weekend? in 2-3 weeks?


----------



## 5DManiac

818, San Fernando Valley, baby!


----------



## CrazyTrilobite

Hi,
I just moved here in July, I moved here from Ohio, and now live near downtown LA.
I just started my first year at SMC, undecided major.
I enjoy photography allot and primarily use my Kodak point and shoot, but just got my first SLR for my photo one class and am starting to learn how to use it.... If anyone has helpful photo tips or locations feel free to tell me, and feel free to ask me stuff...


----------



## Jane58

I live in San Diego...moved here about 16 months ago...learning there is a lot to photograph in this area!  I love it!!!  Anyone coming down this way, let me know!!


----------



## NWK04

Hey everyone.....949 Irvine, Ca checking in here. Just started in Photography but, I'm loving every minute of it! From shooting to studying it. LOVE IT!


----------



## BrianLy

Los Angeles where you at!


----------



## rCOSIO

I'm in West Covina ... always looking for peeps to go out and shoot with .... MESSAGE me!


----------



## emagana02

I'm in Granada Hills, Work in Burbank..Would like to meet up if anyone is interested.


----------



## Faith Cherisse

I'm in Norwalk (Los Angeles County)!


----------



## Korrektor

lets meetup this Sunday in Santa Monica!


----------



## fluorescentadolescen

so.cal! what's up?
we should meet up at the beach. some nice shots at santa monica pier.


----------



## NikWilliamson

C'mon people. You have all of Los Angeles at your disposal, and you choose Santa Monica!? If you do end up in that vicinity, please wander the alleys of Venice for a bit! It's an amazing place to shoot.


----------



## wlbphoto

im in so cal San Bernardino County the idea of having a ppl to go along when u go shooting(photos) is good i seen most of the threads here in socal are oc its not that far of a drive but would be cool if it was closer. Im in a car club so we go to meeting very other day. So meeting new ppl is always fun. im down to go shoot well when ever i can.


----------



## ghoste30

wlbphoto said:


> im in so cal San Bernardino County the idea of having a ppl to go along when u go shooting(photos) is good i seen most of the threads here in socal are oc its not that far of a drive but would be cool if it was closer. Im in a car club so we go to meeting very other day. So meeting new ppl is always fun. im down to go shoot well when ever i can.


 
bro im also in san bernardino county we should meet up im still learning..wht car club are you from?


----------



## dragon12

have you guy meet up in la yet?


----------



## PhilF

I'm in Santa Clarita... YEY


----------



## sinthetiq

yo.. hermosa checking in


----------



## z1rick

I'm in Anaheim, let's get some cameras together and go shoot some pics. I'm up for a drive, LA, San Diego, Big Bear? Any one?


----------



## PatrickJamesYu

Big Bear so down
LA is also cool.


----------



## JazmineHeart

Hello Socal  

I am in Inland Empire- About half an hour away from Beaumont and Yucaipa. I am almost in Yucaipa every week as i have a cousin who lives there. I am new to this forum and a beginner at DSLR. I would like to learn from all of you. 

Any meet ups?


----------



## z1rick

Any one? When and where, have camera will travel....


----------



## Guinness Man

La Mesa. Lets get together


----------

